# Netzteil verhindert aufwachen aus dem Sleep-Modus ?



## arcDaniel (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Also mein System (siehe sig.) hat ein gewaltiges Problem, ich erkläre mal:

Wenn ich meinen PC in den Sleep-Modus versetzte und wieder aufwachen will passiert in 8/10 Fällen folgendes --> PC macht geräusche als würde er den Betrieb wiederaufnehmen und ZACK alles aus.

In diesen Fällen, lässt der PC sich manchmal sofort wieder Starten, es kommt aber auch vor dass der Schirm nach dem Einschalten einfach schwarz bleibt es erst nach so 10 Minuten (ausgeschaltet) wieder funtkioniert.

Wenn der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt, ist mir aufgefallen dass die Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers nicht drehen. Hat dies eine Bedeutung? Habe in mehreren Foren gelesen, dass es ein Problem mit dem Netzteil sein kann, welche die Spannungen nicht wie erfordert wieder herstellen kann. Ganz wichtig sei eine stabile Funktion der 12V Leitstung.

So ich habe ein DarkPower Pro 850W P7, sprich ein etwas älteres Modell und wenn ich mir die Tests im Internet so durchlese, wird oft bei diesem Modell die 12V Leistung bemängelt... warum sich der Verdacht immer mehr auf das Netzteil beschränkt.

Sind solche Probleme hier im Forum resp. bei BeQuiet schon bekannt? Möchte mich vor dem Neukauf eines Netzteiles etwas absichern ob das Netzteil wirklich für geannte Probleme verantwortlich sein kann...

Ich möchte also auch ein neues Netzteilkaufen und aus Auswahl sind folgende Modelle:

Seasonic P-860 oder
BeQuiet! DarkPower Pro 850W P10

Das 850W DarkPower soll ja angeblich von Seasonic hergestellt werden, handelt es sich bei beiden Netzteilen vielleicht um das gleiche Grundnetzteil? Hat eines von beiden vorteile? (Kommt nur nicht mit der Lüftergeschichte...)


----------



## Stoeppsel (23. Juni 2012)

Ich halte das Netzteil DarkPower Pro 850W P7 für überaus gut und habe selbst ein DarkPower Pro 650W P7 seit Jahren.
Aber: Ich hatte auch mal ein ähnliches Problem, bei dem es schwierig war das System wieder aufzuwecken,
das lag aber bei mir an zwei Dingen: 1. Mainboardeinstellungen des Asus A8N-Sli deluxe 2. Korrekt eingerichtete Stromsparfunktionen (und Treiber) des Betriebssystems - damals noch Windows XP.
Nachdem ich Windows 7 / 64 drauf habe sind diese Probleme nicht mehr existent und die Stromsparfunktionen / Modis deutlich besser
und sparsamer.
Evtl. kann Dir jemand aus dem Forum etwas mehr zu Deinem Mainboard und den notwendigen Einstellungen sagen ...
Was für ein Betriebssystem hat Du denn?


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Juni 2012)

Nutze auch Windows 7 x64 und Ubuntu, also 2 Grundverschiedene Systeme aber gleiches Problem. Im Bios alle möglichen Einstellungen schon Probiert... Im Asus Forum selbst ist das Problem ebenfalls bekannt und gerade hier wurde festgestellt dass das Problem in Kombi mit diversen Netzteilen auftritt.

Noch ne feststellung, das DarkPower P7 ist nur ATX2.2 wärend z.b. das Seasonic Platinum Netzteil schon ATX2.3 ist. Und ein kleiner aber wichtiger unterschied zwischen beiden Spezifikationen ist, dass bei ATX2.3 die Minimale Leistung der 12V höher ist, gerade weil manche 2.2 Netzteile Probleme haben mit Modernen CPU's hochzufahren... was ja genau bei mir der Fall zu sein scheint. Denn wenn wie Beschieben der PC hochfährt der Bildschirm aber schwarz bleibt --> drehen alle Lüfter Gehäuse, Mainboard, GPU... Festplatten laufen... Nur die CPU-Lüfter bleiben aus... hat das Netzteil also nicht genug Power auf dem 12V CPU Anschluss um die CPU in jeder situation zu starten?


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo arcDaniel,

deiner Beschreibung nach tippe ich auf ein Problem am Mainboard (Spannungswandler), da ja "nur" der CPU Lüfter nicht anläuft alle anderen Komponenten - so habe ich es verstanden - laufen einwandfrei.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Juni 2012)

Also es sind nicht nur die Lüfter sondern die CPU selbst die scheinbar nicht startet. Der Bildschirma bleibt ja in diesen Fällen schrwaz. Auch die CPU-Led ist dann rot, also weiterer Hinweis dass die CPU nicht startet... hier mal mein Gedankengang

-Im Asus Forum wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Netzteile von Antec der Serie Neo HE starke Probleme in combi mit ihren Mainboards haben, aber auch andere Antec Netzteile betroffen sind, zudem seien auch Probleme mit Corsair Netzteilen bekannt... 

-So ATX2.3 mit geringerer 12V Toleranz um Probleme mit neueren CPUs zu vermeiden wurde ja bestimmt nicht zum Spass eingeführt

-In Tests des DarkPower 850W P7, wurde die 12V Leistung als einziges bemängelt

-das Mainboard funktioniert bis auf das geschilderte Problem perfekt, auch OC (4,5ghz) ist mit der CPU Problemlos möglich, Rams lassen sich auch sehr stabil betreiben und übertakten... also nichts was auf Probleme mit dem Mainboard zusammenhängen könnte

Denke ist klar warum ich hauptsächlich auf das Netzteil tippe.


Kleiner Zusatz noch, mit meiner alten Config (Phenom2 965BE) und in meiner alten Wohunung, hatte ich folgendes Phenomän (aber nur mit dem BeQuiet Netzteil): sobalt ich im PC etwas geändert habe und sei es nur einen Lüfter und ich den PC das erste Mal gestartet habe, schaltete immer die Sicherung ab, nach dem zweiten Versuch lieft der PC reibungslos und auch die Sicherung blieb drinnen.

edit:
Weiter habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen: Das Phänomän dass der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.... habe ich ebenfalls, wenn ich die Grafikkarte tausche und sofort danach den PC starten will, dass funktioniert nicht. Ich muss immer so 15min Warten und dann starten, dann klappt es Problemlos... ich finde dies jedenfalls nicht normal.

Habe jetzt mal nachgesehen, habe noch bis zum 17.07.2012 Garantie, da ich eh ein zweites Netzteil benötige, habe ich nun ein Seasonic Platinum 860W bestellt, welches noch diese Woche ankommen sollte (ab morgen bin ich eh für ein paar Tage weg und kann nix machen), wenn ich dann am Wochenende feststelle, dass die Probleme mit dem Seasonic gelöst sind, wird das BeQuiet! sofort am Montag eingesandt.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2012)

Gute und schlechte Nachrricht, brauch das BeQuiet! Netzteil nicht einzuschicken, denn mein Problem besteht auch mit den Seasonic ABER nicht gerade so schlimm.

Mit dem BeQuiet! kann ich etwa 2 von 10 Versuchen den PC aus dem Schlaf zu erwecken, mit dem Seasonic hat sich das ganze so auf 5 von 10 mal gesteigert. Also schein es aber wohl am Mainboard zu liegen.  Bereue den Kauf des Seasonic's aber nicht, denn es handelt sich wirklich um ein Klasse Netzteil und ist dach schon fortschrittlicher als das BeQuiet P7. Mein P7 bekommt aber einen neuen einsatzzweck als Media PC, resp. Home Server, Grund warum ich nicht so schnell ein neues Netzteil bestellt habe


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also es sind nicht nur die Lüfter sondern die CPU selbst die scheinbar nicht startet. Der Bildschirma bleibt ja in diesen Fällen schrwaz. Auch die CPU-Led ist dann rot, also weiterer Hinweis dass die CPU nicht startet... hier mal mein Gedankengang


Deine Beschreibung kann einerseits ein Defekt am Board bedeuten. Andererseits kann es aber auch ein Software Problem sein...
Und, was du ganz außer acht gelassen hast, ein externes Gerät mit eigener Stromquelle! Zum Beispiel ein Drucker, externe HDD oder ähnliches. Das ist dann auch sehr beliebt.
Was aber acuh sein kann, dass dein Speicher in Verbindung mit dem Board rumzickt. Das kann sich auch dadurch äußern, dass der Rechner nicht aufwacht.

Was ich dir empfehlen würde, wäre mal mit minimalsten Komponenten zu testen, ob das ganze dann auch noch aufwacht, wenn du alles, was du nicht zwingend brauchst, entferntst...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> -So ATX2.3 mit geringerer 12V Toleranz um Probleme mit neueren CPUs zu vermeiden wurde ja bestimmt nicht zum Spass eingeführt


Hä?



arcDaniel schrieb:


> -In Tests des DarkPower 850W P7, wurde die 12V Leistung als einziges bemängelt


Wo??




arcDaniel schrieb:


> -das Mainboard funktioniert bis auf das geschilderte Problem perfekt, auch OC (4,5ghz) ist mit der CPU Problemlos möglich, Rams lassen sich auch sehr stabil betreiben und übertakten... also nichts was auf Probleme mit dem Mainboard zusammenhängen könnte


Das würde ich so früh nicht ausschließen wollen bzw nicht ohne es mit einem anderen Board getestet zu haben! PC Hardware ist nicht immer logisch. Ausschließen kannst du etwas nur, in dem du die Komponente, die du in Verdacht hattest, austauscht und ausprobierst, ob es dann immer noch (nicht) funktioniert oder eben nicht.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Denke ist klar warum ich hauptsächlich auf das Netzteil tippe.


Äh, nein, eigentlich nicht. Dann dadurch hast du dich zu sehr auf einen Punkt versteift, der zwar möglich ist, aber dann doch nicht soo wahrscheinlich.
Denn ein nicht aus dem S3 aufwachender PC hat in der Regel wenig mit dem Netzteil zu tun. 
Damit möchte ich nicht sagen, dass es nicht auch das Netzteil sein kann, nur sind andere Dinge, insbesondere ein Software Problem, wesentlich wahrscheinlicher. Aber auch das das Board Probleme mit einigen externen Gerätschaften hat, ist möglich...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusatz noch, mit meiner alten Config (Phenom2 965BE) und in meiner alten Wohunung, hatte ich folgendes Phenomän (aber nur mit dem BeQuiet Netzteil): sobalt ich im PC etwas geändert habe und sei es nur einen Lüfter und ich den PC das erste Mal gestartet habe, schaltete immer die Sicherung ab, nach dem zweiten Versuch lieft der PC reibungslos und auch die Sicherung blieb drinnen.


...mal wieder die übliche 500 Jahre alte Elektrik, dessen Versagen man dann z.B. dem Netzteil in die Schuhe schiebt...
Automaten nach H Spezifikation sind seit einiger Zeit *VERBOTEN*, auch die L-Automaten, düfen nicht mehr verwendet werden (außer als Schraubsicherungen).

Verboten heißt in diesem Zusammenhang, dass diese Typen bei einer Neuinstallation nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen. Bestehende Installationen müssen idR nicht umgerüstet werden...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> edit:
> Weiter habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen: Das Phänomän dass der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.... habe ich ebenfalls, wenn ich die Grafikkarte tausche und sofort danach den PC starten will, dass funktioniert nicht. Ich muss immer so 15min Warten und dann starten, dann klappt es Problemlos... ich finde dies jedenfalls nicht normal.


Hast du schon mal einen anderen Schirm versucht? Es ist möglich und auch nicht auszuschließen, dass der der Übeltäter ist..


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2012)

@Stefan Payne

Hier mal zwei Links zu den reviews wo die 12V Leistung bemängelt wird:
Overclock3D :: Review :: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 850w ATX PSU :: Conclusion
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850w « XSReviews

Was hast du denn mit meiner Aussage von ATX2.3 nicht verstanden?

Ausprobiert habe ich schon alles, auch was du meinst mit nur das Nötigste anschliessen... brachte nix

Die Sache Graka wechsel und Bildschirm... glaube ich eher nicht, denn auch in diesem Fall, ist es die CPU welche ausbleibt

Zu den 400 Jahre alten Sicherungen, kann ich dich beruhigen, im meiner alten Wohnung waren ganz normale Schaltautomaten 16A in B ausführung also Standart und 2,5mm3 Kabel wasauch heutigem Standart entspricht

Software habe ich ebenfalls schon viele Probiert, alles hat nix gebracht.

Im Asus Forum ist ein Thema von 35 Seiten über das Problem und sagen wir mal 90% konnten das Problem durch den Wechsel ihres Netzteiles beheben, auch die Asus Schreiber schieben die Schuld dem Netzteil in die Schuhe... Ich muss dir aber vollkommen recht geben dass ich mich deshalb zu sehr in die Netzteilgeschichte reingesteigert habe 

Also die Rams laufen an sich auch Problemlos, Memtest über 2 Tage ohne Fehler, da ich aber Ram brauche für mein altes AMD system wieder aufzubauen, werde ich neben einem neues Mainboard auch neues Ram bestellen. Werde mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Asrock Z77 Extreme4 kaufen, habe noch nicht über Probleme mit diesem Board gelesen und Ram bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Danke aber für deine Kritik an mir, denn du hast im grossen ganzen recht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> 
> Hier mal zwei Links zu den reviews wo die 12V Leistung bemängelt wird:
> Overclock3D :: Review :: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 850w ATX PSU :: Conclusion
> Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850w « XSReviews


Also bei dem OC3D Test weißt nicht, ob das am Gerät selbst oder am tester liegt. Hab jetzt auch keine Lust nachzuschauen.
Der Test bei XSR schaut völlig OK aus. Hier kann man echt nicht meckern. Auch die Spannungsregulation ist mit einem Abfall von nur 0,05V mehr als gut.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit meiner Aussage von ATX2.3 nicht verstanden?


Ganz einfach: bei den Spannungen (Regulation, Restwelligkeit) hat sich zu 1.3 überhaupt nichts geändert. 




arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Sache Graka wechsel und Bildschirm... glaube ich eher nicht, denn auch in diesem Fall, ist es die CPU welche ausbleibt


Glaubst du es, oder weißt du es?!
Fest dran zu glauben, bringt hier wenig. Das musst schon ausprobieren.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Software habe ich ebenfalls schon viele Probiert, alles hat nix gebracht.


Also auch mal 'ne frische Windows Installation ausprobiert, bei der du nur die aller nötigsten Treiber installiert hast (und alle Onboard Komponenten, die du nicht zwingend brauchst, abgeschaltet?)



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Im Asus Forum ist ein Thema von 35 Seiten über das Problem und sagen wir mal 90% konnten das Problem durch den Wechsel ihres Netzteiles beheben, auch die Asus Schreiber schieben die Schuld dem Netzteil in die Schuhe...


Ja, natürlich geben sie dem Netzteil die Schuld, was denn auch sonst?!
Das eigene Produkt ist immer als letztes Schuld. Und zugeben, dass man selbst Mist gebaut hat, geht mal gar nicht. Entsprechend MUSS es ja am Netzteil liegen, auch wenns nicht am Netzteil liegt...



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also die Rams laufen an sich auch Problemlos,


Ja, nee, nicht zwangsläufig. Denn dass dein Rechner nicht aufwacht, kann auch am RAM liegen. Dass er im Betrieb störungsfrei läuft, hat auch hier nichts zu bedeuten...


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2012)

Also, dass es der Bilschirm nicht sein kann weiss ich genau. Fakt ist dass die CPU nicht startet (zu sehen an der LED am Mainboard und an den nicht drehenden Lüftern des CPU Anschlusses)

Die Geschichte mit dem Grafikkartenwechseln, war bei meinem AMD System und dem BeQuiet Netzteil kein Problem (auch gleicher Monitor)

Software: Ja hab ich schon alles Probiert von Windows mit der ganzen Asus Bloatware bis zu Windows mit nur dem Nötigsten.... alles Probiert, und nicht zu vergessen dass das Problem auch unter Linux (Ubuntu, openSUSE) auftritt

Rams: ja ist ne möglich fehlerquelle, da gebe ich dir recht, hier habe ich auch schon so manches Probiert, wie nur 2 Riegel, nur ein Riegel, Timings gelockert, Spannung rauf runter.... keine Unterschiede

So jetzt aber noch ne NEUIGKEIT was mir aufgefallen ist und sehr merkwürdig ist, versetzt ich den PC in den Schlafmodus und wache ihn mit der Power-Taste auf, nimmt er immer wieder seine Arbeit normal auf (etwa 20mal probiert). 
Dann mit der Mausprobiert funktioniert, mit der Tastatur schaltet er ab, USB-Stecker gewechselt und das verhalten war genau umgekehrt (auch schon mit einer anderen Tastatur und einer anderen Maus getestet)
Dann habe ich entschlossen einfach ganz andere USB anschlüsse zu nutzen und bei den ersten versuchen hat es funktioniert, aber nach mehrmaligen versuchen wieder altes verhalten. Wäre es möglich dass die USB-Ports die spannungen am Mainboard so stark beieinflussen können? Über die USB Anschlüsse ein falschen Aufwecksignal kommt... Habe im Bios aber nix gefunden wo man hier vielleicht eine änderung vornehmen könnte was entweder das Problem ganz löst oder einfach die USB-Anschlüsse im Schlafmodus ganz abgeschaltet werden.

An sich wäre es ja einfach, den PC nur über die Power-Taste zu wecken, aber ich habe zwei Katzen, welche es sich manchal genehmigen sich auf die Tastatur zu legen...


@ein Moderator
Da das BeQuiet Netzteil nicht schuld am Problem ist, könnte das Thema vielleicht in das Mainboard-Forum verschoben werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem Grafikkartenwechseln, war bei meinem AMD System und dem BeQuiet Netzteil kein Problem (auch gleicher Monitor)


Richtig, aber anderes Board 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Rams: ja ist ne möglich fehlerquelle, da gebe ich dir recht, hier habe ich auch schon so manches Probiert, wie nur 2 Riegel, nur ein Riegel, Timings gelockert, Spannung rauf runter.... keine Unterschiede


Hast du einen anderen Speicher ausprobiert? Von einem anderen Hersteller, mit Chips aus einem anderen Werk?



arcDaniel schrieb:


> So jetzt aber noch ne NEUIGKEIT was mir aufgefallen ist und sehr merkwürdig ist, versetzt ich den PC in den Schlafmodus und wache ihn mit der Power-Taste auf, nimmt er immer wieder seine Arbeit normal auf (etwa 20mal probiert).
> Dann mit der Mausprobiert funktioniert, mit der Tastatur schaltet er ab, USB-Stecker gewechselt und das verhalten war genau umgekehrt (auch schon mit einer anderen Tastatur und einer anderen Maus getestet)
> Dann habe ich entschlossen einfach ganz andere USB anschlüsse zu nutzen und bei den ersten versuchen hat es funktioniert, aber nach mehrmaligen versuchen wieder altes verhalten. Wäre es möglich dass die USB-Ports die spannungen am Mainboard so stark beieinflussen können? Über die USB Anschlüsse ein falschen Aufwecksignal kommt... Habe im Bios aber nix gefunden wo man hier vielleicht eine änderung vornehmen könnte was entweder das Problem ganz löst oder einfach die USB-Anschlüsse im Schlafmodus ganz abgeschaltet werden.


Ah, so kommen wir der Sache näher 
Laut deiner Beschreibung könnte es also ein Problem mit dem USB Teil sein....
Denn einerseits könnten die Komponenten 'zu viel Saft' verbraten, andererseits könnte es auch einfach sein, dass der USB Port, den du gerade benutzt, nicht von der +5VSB Leitung versorgt wird, sondern von der +5V Leitung, die nur anliegt, wenn der Rechner läuft.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> An sich wäre es ja einfach, den PC nur über die Power-Taste zu wecken, aber ich habe zwei Katzen, welche es sich manchal genehmigen sich auf die Tastatur zu legen...


Dann solltest du versuchen, den Katzen das abzugewöhnen...

Wobei ich an dieser Stelle mal gemein bin und sagen muss, dass meine Katzen es nicht wagen, den Tisch zu betreten.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2012)

Da ich leider der einzige PC-Verrückte unter meinen Freunden bin und ich nur den Ram hier liegen habe welchen ich nutze, hatte ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit andere Module zu testen. Aber da ich wie schon erwähnt noch Ram brauche werde ich anderen bestellen. Im moment hab ich den Samsung Green Series DDR3-1600, CL11, 30nm - 8 GB Kit ins Auge gefasst. Man liest nur gutes über diesen Ram und wird mir niemals wegen eines CPU Kühlers im weg sein  Zudem habe ich dann nur noch 2 Riegen anstatt 4.

Würde es aber enttäuschend finden  wenn, Ram (für Intel CPU's mit XMP Profil) welcher 2 Jahre Problemlos mit einem AMD + Billig Mainboard von Asus einwandfrei laufen würde und dann auf einem "top" Board mit Intel CPU streiken würde. Zumal es sich nicht um irgendwelchen No-Name kram handelt...

Kannst du das mit dem USB und der +5V / +5VSB vielleicht etwas geneuer erleutern, würde mich interessieren.

Zu den Katzen, im Prinzip trauen sie sich auch nicht an meinen Schreibtisch, aber sie sind wie kleine Kinder und manchmal versuchen sie halt wie weit sie gehen können 

Noch ne kleine Info zu meinem Mainboard, wo ich aber jetzt nicht weiss in wie weit dies vielleicht mit meinem Problem zu tun haben könnte: Als ich den PC zum ersten mal zusammengebaut habe, hatte ich das Problem dass der PC im Idle oft hängen blieb (Freeze), unter Volllast (was wegen Folding@Home meist der Fall ist) lief er stabil. Hatte alles Probiert System bestimmt ein dutzend mal neu gemacht, nix hat geholfen, dann ein Bios Update, eine Beta Version von der in manchen Foren abgeraten wurde, weil es zu unstabilitäten führen kann, hat das Problem aber behoben. Seitdem glaube ich bereitz 3 neuere Bios Versionen drauf geflasht zu haben und das beschriebene Problem hat sich nie wieder bemerkbar gemacht.

Das mit dem Standby habe ich auch erst relativ spät bemerkt, da ich an sich nur die erste Monatshälfte F@H betreibe und danach der PC meist im Leerlauf läuft. Kostet doch schon Strom und schadet der Umwelt, warum ich den Standby Modus begrüssen würde. (Aus/Einschalten dauert einfach zu lange und eine SSD ist mir im moment einfach noch zu teuer und man liest ebenfalls von vielen Problemen mit diesen, warum ich noch so ein Jahr warten möchte ehe ich umsteige)

Werde meine Bestellung gegen Monatsende machen, und dann gleich ein neues Mainboard mitbestellen, wie schon erwähnt ist das Asrock Z77 Extreme4 hoch im Kurs, es reitz mich, mich von so einem "Billig" Mainboard zu überzeugen. Läge es wirklich am Mainboard, würde ich es sehr traurig finden, dass ein Asus Sabertooth welches auf ein maximum an Zuverlässigkeit ausgelegt sein soll, doch solche Probleme bereitet...


----------

